# Trail Clearing in Mass State Forests - Volunteers



## billski (Jun 1, 2009)

The December '08 ice storm wreaked tremendous damage on the woodlands above 900 feet in Central/Western Mass/Berkshires.   I experienced it first-hand last Monday.  http://iabsi.com/ski/2009/2009-05-Pocumtuck-Berkshires/

I approached the DCR and they would enthusiastically embrace volunteers interested in helping to clear pathways with hand tools. 

I plan to meet with the Mohawk SF supervisor in the next couple of weeks to go over specific areas that need attention.  

At any SF, there will be some general requirements, such as signing a release and getting general guidance about dos and don'ts.  You can either work on this ad-hoc, or it can be done in a coordinated or team fashion.  This is NOT a full-blown trail crew.  This is to clear the thousands of trees, branches, limbs and deadfall off the pathways to make them conducive again for hiking.  It's an opportunity to do a little give-back on your busy schedule, if you happen to get out htere.

My personal priority will be to focus first at Catamount SF using bow saws and a lot of pushing and shoving, happy to use some help.  Work days will be mutually agreed to, based on our availability.

I would happy to be a crew/project coordinator and/or info broker if people would like that, or you can simply approach the SF you love best yourself.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm interested in volunteering, can't start until July though, June is really busy and a vaca the last week.  Go from there!


----------



## billski (Jun 2, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> I'm interested in volunteering, can't start until July though, June is really busy and a vaca the last week.  Go from there!



Thanks for the offer John, that would be super.  There is more than enough work to go around for a long time.   Like you, I am quite busy too and have to squeeze these things in between other commitments.   

I would like to have a couple of "organized" days, but recognize that everyone has their own schedule and I want to keep it flexible and dynamic.  To that end, my notion is to help coordinate the activity, so we are always up to date on what's been completed or not.    I'm toying with the idea of an online status board and blog, but will know better what my options are after I meet with the Super on Sunday.   

By the way, I do believe I will be spending the remainder of this Sunday 6/7 clearing. I'll post more details if I do.


----------



## billski (Jun 2, 2009)

Americorps/SCA has offered to team up with whatever group I can rouse to do a weekend "work day".  They have offered the use of equipment, expertise and staff, which would make a good deed go even farther.  Further discussions are progressing and I hope to have the work scoped out a June/July date at hand shortly.  I am still pursuing ad-hoc.


----------



## filejw (Jun 3, 2009)

Any reason this has to be done with hand tools ? I have a 12" chain saw that is easily packed and would allow more work to be done....


----------



## billski (Jun 3, 2009)

filejw said:


> Any reason this has to be done with hand tools ? I have a 12" chain saw that is easily packed and would allow more work to be done....



No reason at all.   The forest will ask us to sign releases anyways.


----------



## playoutside (Jun 3, 2009)

Keep posting details as you learn them.  I'm very interested in helping, but will be out of the country a bit this month.  I'll do what I can to make my schedule align with whatever work day you set.  Thanks for taking the initiative on this.


----------



## billski (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you all.
I am probably going out this Sunday 6/7 on a reconnaissance mission.  Company is welcome.   Try to see how bad other trails are in order to organize work days and ID destinations.  I will probably do a little clearing along the way, although my primary task will be to ID damage and flag trails which are not apparent before work begins.  Probably in the Catamount, Monroe and other nearby forests.


I never make as much progress as I would like.  If someone wants to do some separate scouting, I'd be happy to collect the trail reports, consolidate the info so we can plan.  Honestly, no one person knows how much damage is out there.   

If a tree falls in the woods, does a bear hear it?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 3, 2009)

Double check the chainsaw requirement. DCR was really picky about that a few months back when the ATV groups were offering to help out. They were, IIRC, requiring people to take a "chainsaw safety course" and signing a release. Not sure if that's the case now or not. They may have laxed up on things given how much work needs to be done and the fact that it hasn't been done 6 months after the storm hit.


----------



## billski (Jun 3, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Double check the chainsaw requirement. DCR was really picky about that a few months back when the ATV groups were offering to help out. They were, IIRC, requiring people to take a "chainsaw safety course" and signing a release. Not sure if that's the case now or not. They may have laxed up on things given how much work needs to be done and the fact that it hasn't been done 6 months after the storm hit.



thanks Glenn.  I will call them today/Thursday.


----------



## billski (Jun 4, 2009)

*Chain Saws*



Glenn said:


> Double check the chainsaw requirement. DCR was really picky about that a few months back when the ATV groups were offering to help out. They were, IIRC, requiring people to take a "chainsaw safety course" and signing a release. Not sure if that's the case now or not. They may have laxed up on things given how much work needs to be done and the fact that it hasn't been done 6 months after the storm hit.



The MTSF Supervisor will allow chainsaws under the following operator conditions:


Must sign a release form.
Must wear chaps, helmet, eye and ear protection and appropriate footwear.
Must be checked out by the Team Leader, to make sure you know what you are doing.

I will have the release forms and I will be the Team Leader, so I believe we are good to go, assuming the saw owner can meet these requirements.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 24, 2009)

*...too far, but you have my moral support!*

Bill,
I spent 3 summers at the YMCA's Camp Becket way back early 60s....grew up just over border NE of Troy, NY.  Will always have soft spot for the Berkshires.  Have the same motivation for favorite areas in Maine woods.   Am..at the moment still unemployed...so can't get out there..  The documented progress, any at all.....well worth it, and an incentive builder for the rest..._One Would Think_!  I'll make it out there sometime in near future...

STeveD


----------



## billski (Jul 10, 2009)

Details are here.


----------

